# "ultimate" woodstove



## sw mariner (Feb 12, 2010)

Looking for good /bad information on the EPA "ultimate" wood stove model ULT by J.A. ROBY.Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Todd (Feb 12, 2010)

Never heard of them before now. Looks like the Ultimate has a huge firebox of 3.9 cu ft, the BTU number must be a misprint? Wonder how they got away with a 6" flue for such a large stove?
I like the looks of that Mystere stove, it has a very unique look.

http://www.ujr.ca/en/ja_roby_stoves.htm


----------



## sw mariner (Feb 12, 2010)

hopefully somebody knows about them................looking for comparisons against other models,osburn 2400,pe summit,lennox canyon 310


----------



## nineislandboy (Oct 7, 2010)

I bought the Ultimate stove by J.A. Roby from Kent for my cabin after having a small Vermont Castings stove that I did not like and got rid of(too small and too fiddly).  Like trucks and some appendages, you can't have too much wood-stove, so I got this one.  Biggest on the market.  3600sq.ft., it heats.   It is very big and works very well and needs little clearance.  It seems basic but robust in its manufacturing.  I dealt with the manufacturer for a couple of questions on brick placement, and they were excellent.  It is heavy and you will have to take out the bricks to move it.  Compared to my brother in laws Pacific Energy, it is not as technically nice.  The top bricks just lay on top of the breather tubes with some rock wool and steel over the tops versus the complicted fancy piece of steel over the bricks in a PE stove.  It does work well though and the smoke burns over the wood just like nothern lights when it gets going and it is turned down.  I also bought the fan, which is reasonably quiet (axial type fans - 2 of them in the kit) but the thermostat seems to kick in at too high a temp.  I have to ask the company about that.  The glass seems to stay reasonably clean, but needs to be wiped every weekend to get the full effect.  The glass is huge so it is better than a fireplace in that regard.  I love that I can block the firebox with big two foot long = junks of soft-wood, turn it down, and not have to fool with it for HOURS 

Overall I am delighted.


----------



## sw mariner (Oct 10, 2010)

awsome........thx for the info........with myself living in nova scotia ......nf  weather conditions are quite similar to ours


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 10, 2010)

I want that darn wood furnace!


----------



## laynes69 (Oct 10, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I want that darn wood furnace!



Yuck, that has to be one of the ugliest wood furnaces I have seen. No doubt it will heat, but the blower at 460 cfms seems undersized for tying into most duct systems.
But its design inside the firebox is basically the design of our furnace. Nice to see other furnaces that have a design for good secondary combustion. Still I can't get over how ugly the thing is.


----------



## snowleopard (Feb 22, 2011)

More info from manufacturer:

"To warm up the whole house!

Here is another challenge that the company J.A.Roby accepted when it created the biggest, most powerful and advanced combustion stove in North America. Its principal characteristic is its depth. In fact, the ULTIMATE possess a combustion room of 4piÂ³ and its exterior dimension are 33 Â½â€ high by 27 Â½â€ wide by 37â€ depth and it easily accepts wood logs of 25â€. It can easily warm up a house with a dimension up to 3600 piÂ². Its strengthen design on its top eliminates every risk of buckling. As a result of a sophisticated device created by J.A. Roby, the multi-position adjustment for the door would never have been that easy. It permits to adjust the door pressure in order to get it more airtight, adjust its angles or even adjust it horizontally or vertically in no time or effort. Fans are also available as an option. The ULTIMATE is offered in every specialized retailers and the best hardware stores." 

Voila!


----------



## oldspark (Feb 22, 2011)

I would like to try one out for the fun of it, love the 25 inch log thing.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Feb 22, 2011)

I liked the "Mystere". A better name might have been "Bandersnatch". Just something about it.


----------



## snowleopard (Feb 22, 2011)

Beetle-Kill said:
			
		

> I liked the "Mystere". A better name might have been "Bandersnatch". Just something about it.



Was that you that said the Elm stove had an Alice in Wonderland look?  

Yes, I was thinking about adding that one with the oven to my stove wish-list, but I'd end up with two stoves in one room, which even I recognize is excessive . . .


----------



## wkpoor (Feb 23, 2011)

How is it that exterior dem. is 43" deep but inside for logs depth is 25"? Whats going on back there? Says it weights 480lbs. Doesn't really seem all that heavy for the demensions. I'm sure its a powerhouse of a stove though.


----------



## Jimbob (Feb 23, 2011)

Home Hardware out here just started selling them.
http://jaroby.com/index.php?page=fiche&no=26&cat=1

At $1400.00, they are a couple hundered less than the Summit.
I've never seen one in person.
Looks like a monster, though.


----------



## begreen (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm curious too, but at this stage we have yet to see or have report of one in actual use.


----------



## Jimbob (Feb 23, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> I'm curious too, but at this stage we have yet to see or have report of one in actual use.



See post #3 above


----------



## raybonz (Feb 23, 2011)

Man that is one huge stove! I like that it is a convection stove as well! I was really sold on convection when I bought this stove way back when and still like that feature.. My dad used to heat his house with a home made steel box stove from the 70's and I remember feeling like I was going to burn up from all the radiant heat that thing put out! Man I really hated that on fire feeling so convection was for me.. My dad still has that stove and uses it occasionally but he is so unstable he can barely walk without falling down so he burns very little thankfully.. I wonder how true convection stoves are being made today?

Ray


----------



## robar44 (Aug 9, 2011)

I work at a dealer in nova scotia where we sell ja roby products including the ultimate, the mystere and that monstrosity of a stove/furnace, the atf 727, and there have been a few issues, if you look inside the ultimate you will notice a steel structure that would resemble a log holder of sorts, this structure draws a tremendous amount of air through, resulting in two instances of this structure completely melting!! this large plume of secondary air has also caused the tubes responsible for the reburn element of the stove to warp and fall into the firebox. JA is excellent in resolving customer issues, but until this issue is resolved id be cautious in purchasing this stove


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 9, 2011)

Sounds like a canadian only thing.


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 10, 2011)

Damn us Canadians. However, we do know a thing or two about wood stoves / cold / snow /  blackflies / hockey / hunting / fishing / Santa Claus and snow forts. 

Be careful with new stoves from smaller companies. Ensure they are UL / CSA approved.

ANdrew


----------



## gnoeth (Oct 7, 2011)

robar44 said:
			
		

> if you look inside the ultimate you will notice a steel structure that would resemble a log holder of sorts, this structure draws a tremendous amount of air through, resulting in two instances of this structure completely melting!! this large plume of secondary air has also caused the tubes responsible for the reburn element of the stove to warp and fall into the firebox. JA is excellent in resolving customer issues, but until this issue is resolved id be cautious in purchasing this stove




Hmmm. So you think this is a common problem with the Ultimate? Our Home Hardware has it going on sale next week and hubby really likes the size. I will certainly get him to read this review. Too bad we can't actually see the stove before buying/ordering but our local store has none in stock.
Does this occur only when it is used for larger fires often? Our plan for this is as secondary or back up heat and will generally only have small fires in it. Not sure if that would make any difference or not.


----------



## begreen (Oct 7, 2011)

Have to say that you are on your own here if you choose this stove. That doesn't mean it will turn out badly, we just don't have much good feedback on this line of stoves. If you get one please don't be a stranger. What you learn will help others. 

PS: and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Joey (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow,,they should have called that the Kenworth,,,,does it come with a airhorn????  Huge.... :bug:


----------



## ozzy73 (Oct 7, 2011)

I was also looking at this stove last year.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/70108/


----------



## tickbitty (Oct 7, 2011)

nineislandboy said:
			
		

> I bought the Ultimate stove by J.A. Roby from Kent for my cabin after having a small Vermont Castings stove that I did not like and got rid of(too small and too fiddly).  Like trucks and some appendages, you can't have too much wood-stove, so I got this one.  Biggest on the market.  3600sq.ft., it heats.   It is very big and works very well and needs little clearance.  It seems basic but robust in its manufacturing.  I dealt with the manufacturer for a couple of questions on brick placement, and they were excellent.  It is heavy and you will have to take out the bricks to move it.  Compared to my brother in laws Pacific Energy, it is not as technically nice.  The top bricks just lay on top of the breather tubes with some rock wool and steel over the tops versus the complicted fancy piece of steel over the bricks in a PE stove.  It does work well though and the smoke burns over the wood just like nothern lights when it gets going and it is turned down.  I also bought the fan, which is reasonably quiet (axial type fans - 2 of them in the kit) but the thermostat seems to kick in at too high a temp.  I have to ask the company about that.  The glass seems to stay reasonably clean, but needs to be wiped every weekend to get the full effect.  The glass is huge so it is better than a fireplace in that regard.  I love that I can block the firebox with big two foot long = junks of soft-wood, turn it down, and not have to fool with it for HOURS
> 
> Overall I am delighted.



What a nicely done review!


----------



## mhrischuk (Oct 7, 2011)

6" flue in such a big stove. Is that a first?


----------



## begreen (Oct 7, 2011)

robar44 said:
			
		

> I work at a dealer in nova scotia where we sell ja roby products including the ultimate, the mystere and that monstrosity of a stove/furnace, the atf 727, and there have been a few issues, if you look inside the ultimate you will notice a steel structure that would resemble a log holder of sorts, this structure draws a tremendous amount of air through, resulting in two instances of this structure completely melting!! this large plume of secondary air has also caused the tubes responsible for the reburn element of the stove to warp and fall into the firebox. JA is excellent in resolving customer issues, but until this issue is resolved id be cautious in purchasing this stove



Thanks for the update robar. Good to know. What are some of the most popular brands that you sell?


----------



## Dune (Jan 18, 2012)

My firebox is larger than that at about 5 feet cubed. It has a factory 6" flue and performs fine and has for over 30 years. In fact, this stove model is so popular on Cape Cod that multiple shops build them, to this day.  

Those currently being built are virtualy identical to the origninal tempwoods, with the exception of a tiny baffle just before the flue outlet.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Jan 18, 2012)

What makes it the  "Ultimate"? Anything other than size. I guess they had to come up with a name.


----------



## northernforge (Jan 24, 2014)

There are two versions of the Roby wood furnaces, link below. I have spoken to these people and i am not certain about their intentions, nice furnaces and all but they lack certain information like wood consumption even at the most basic levels. The same can be said for PSG and Drolet all they seem to do is quote the spec sheet and that isn't all the useful and not many people comment on how much wood they use with those furnaces which really isn't all that hard to figure out. Looks like Airstove odf 1500 or 2000 or yukon-eagle superjack are the only real contenders that not only match epa requirements but have controls that limit the burning of the wood so it's not wasted as much. 

http://jaroby.com/en/produits/5/

If you want an indoor/outdoor highly efficient  integrated plenum + fan  then look at the Hopsco Airstove ODF1500.  It's well built and very long burn times for the amount of wood used.

http://www.airstove.com/Forced_Air_Wood_Furnaces.html


BTW the J.A. Roby & ULTF is not where near as large and efficient as the Enterprise Faucet 8130 which could take 32" X 17" X 17" logs.  It's too bad that E-F burnt down a bout two years ago. No parts left either.  PSG did have a line of nice wood furnace such as the PSG 4000 and 4500 which had front top exhaust which gave off much more heat than the current MAX Caddy.







sw mariner said:


> Looking for good /bad information on the EPA "ultimate" wood stove model ULT by J.A. ROBY.Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Big Dan (Jan 25, 2014)

I moved one of those once. It has a unique look. It's really big but kind of expensive for a cheap stove. I would spend a little more to get a good name brand stove.


----------



## laynes69 (Jan 25, 2014)

northernforge said:


> The same can be said for PSG and Drolet all they seem to do is quote the spec sheet and that isn't all the useful and not many people comment on how much wood they use with those furnaces which really isn't all that hard to figure out. Looks like Airstove odf 1500 or 2000 or yukon-eagle superjack are the only real contenders that not only match epa requirements but have controls that limit the burning of the wood so it's not wasted as much.



I'll clear a few things up here, what your saying is completely backwards. Both Yukon and Airstove are EPA exempt, they do NOT meet EPA requirements. Also the other furnaces you listed that were discontinued by PSG because they were also exempt. 

For those of us that have upgraded from a basic furnace (exempt) to a EPA certified unit, there's a huge difference. 

Also, how can a company tell someone how many cords of wood they will use a year? It's not easy to calculate, considering climate, square footage, insulation, etc. As far as the spec sheets you feel aren't useful, I've done heat loss calculations on our home, and they are inline with the specifications on our furnace.


----------



## northernforge (Jan 25, 2014)

That is incorrect i verified and the gov won't even allow the yukon or airstove cross the border into Canada if it want's certified aka what you call exempt. 

I am not going to argue this point. Also the fact of calculating the amount of cords of wood burnt is done in my region constantly and peoples predictions are over 90% accurate year after year furnace after furnace.    





laynes69 said:


> I'll clear a few things up here, what your saying is completely backwards. Both Yukon and Airstove are EPA exempt, they do NOT meet EPA requirements. Also the other furnaces you listed that were discontinued by PSG because they were also exempt.
> 
> For those of us that have upgraded from a basic furnace (exempt) to a EPA certified unit, there's a huge difference.
> 
> Also, how can a company tell someone how many cords of wood they will use a year? It's not easy to calculate, considering climate, square footage, insulation, etc. As far as the spec sheets you feel aren't useful, I've done heat loss calculations on our home, and they are inline with the specifications on our furnace.


----------



## laynes69 (Jan 25, 2014)

Your more than welcome to go to the EPA's website and view current EPA certified units. Yukon's could not be sold in Canada until they were tested for Canada's UL certifications for safety, which has nothing to do with efficiency. There's too many manufacturers on the market boasting on how efficient their units are, just to find out it's quite the opposite. Woodstove's have been cleaned up, and being a user of a woodfurnace, it's nice to see them cleaning up also.


----------



## Big Dan (Jan 25, 2014)

sw mariner said:


> hopefully somebody knows about them................looking for comparisons against other models,osburn 2400,pe summit,lennox canyon 310


comparing the ultimate to those stoves is like comparing a kia to bmw's.


----------



## Fins59 (Jan 25, 2014)

mhrischuk said:


> 6" flue in such a big stove. Is that a first?



I have a pre EPA Johnson Energy stove (furnace) and it has a 6" flue coming off the back of it. 2 feet away from the 6" outlet I have it going into a 7" insulated SS chimney pipe which is 17' long/high.  It's worked well for 30+ years.

My firebox will comfortably accept 30" wood.  I cut my wood 24" though, because that's the length my splitter will take. 

That Roby stove looks like a beauty queen compared to mine, lol.  But my big 'ol box has nice red side panels, a red top, and the front has red trim.  I love it.  More importantly, it heats a little over 2400 sq ft of living area very well.


----------

